# Uli Beyer Spezial von Dream Tackle wieder in Hamburg eingetroffen!



## AnglerShopBrüggen (2. März 2007)

*Sie ist wieder da, eine der besten Zanderruten. Die Uli Beyer Spezial vereint Schnellkraft und Leichtigkeit in einem.#6 *

*




*






*Bestens geeignet für das aktive Zanderfischen mit Gummifisch und Co. im Hamburger Hafen und andere Elbstrecken. *

*In vielen Tests wurde die grüne UBS mit "sehr gut" bewertet.*

*Die Angelzeitschrift "Fisch & Fang" schreibt: "es in einem Rutentest sehr lange nicht mehr ein solch gutes Testergebnis gegeben hat."*


*Uli Beyer Spezial jetzt bei dieangler.de:vik: *​ 

*|wavey: dieangler.de Wir gehen angeln |wavey: *​


----------

